# Royal Ascot - Payment and other info



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2010)

Below is a list of those that are interested in playing on June 9th. It's Â£50 per head (Â£10 cheaper than last year) and I need full payment by 31st May. I realise a lot of you are involved in Castle Stuart, The Addington etc and so money is tight so I'm happy to take payment over two months.

Like last year, please make cheques payable to Martin Bedborough and I'll then send Ascot one cheque for full and final payment. Please make sure you put your forum name on the back of the cheque so I can tie it up to the list and post it to:

12 Coney Grange
Quelm Park
Warfield
Bracknell
Berks RG42 2PN

I'll PM you to let you know it has arrived safely. I've spoken to the club and we can have up to 48 so there is plenty of room for anyone else that wants to join us. I'll put up a separate post nearer the time so we can decide what food we want (vegetarians and special dietary requirements can be catered for).

The list to date is:

HomerJSimpson
Redwood
Golfmmad
Phil the fragger
Rickg
Beck9965
Imurg
Smiffy
CVG
Region3
Jahmoo
Ali B (and possibly MR B)
Viscount 17
Mattdeeks
Backwoodsman
Haplesshacker (plus guest - Ian Dawson)
Justoneuk
Murphthemog (defending champion)
Pieman
Midnight
CenturyG5
Sneds
Swinger
Bushfinder
Pokerjoke
Harrymonk and his dad
Easngrace
Jasetheace
Fourputt
TXL

That's a total of 33 to date. I'm hoping Mike will send a couple of the GM team down as well


----------



## Sneds (Mar 1, 2010)

All I want is for my knee to be better for this event!

If not, I'll have to come down and just have a knock on the putting green.

I'll keep you updated with my status Homer, so my space can go to somebody else if I'm not going to make it x


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2010)

Sneds,

Not a problem mate and if you can make it thats great. We have a buggy (might even have two now) so you could phone the pro shop and pre-book it if it helps get you round. I'll keep the space open as long as you want me too and I'll be a flexible as I can


----------



## Twire (Mar 2, 2010)

Homer, pencil me in as a provisional. I'm trying to tie it in with a game at Swinley Forest.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 2, 2010)

Cheques in the post. On one condition.
They cut the fecking greens this year...


----------



## Swinger (Mar 2, 2010)

Cheques in the post. On one condition.
They cut the fecking greens this year...    

Click to expand...

Nothing worse then losing golf balls on the greens!!

99% coming now, only thing is that I'm missing the Seniors Open at my place  .
They never let me play anyway!

Will get some payment sorted soon Homer.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2010)

Smiffy,

Being June it should be in the best condition its going to be.


----------



## SammmeBee (Mar 2, 2010)

Smiffy,

Being June it should be in the best condition its going to be.
		
Click to expand...

To quote bobmac "Homer, you leave yourself wide open at times"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2010)

Smiffy,

Being June it should be in the best condition its going to be.
		
Click to expand...

To quote bobmac "Homer, you leave yourself wide open at times" 

Click to expand...

Quite possibly but if the greenstaff can't get the course playing well in the middle of summer they never will.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 2, 2010)

Homer, does it have to be a cheque or can I PayPal / bank transfer it?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 3, 2010)

Smiffy,

Being June it should be in the best condition its going to be.
		
Click to expand...

Worrying


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2010)

Homer, does it have to be a cheque or can I PayPal / bank transfer it?
		
Click to expand...

I'd prefer cheque as I don't have paypal and I don't want to be giving my bank info out on here


----------



## Swinger (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you think my new shoes will fit into the dress code?

Got some ICONs in yellow, purple patent and pearl lizard skin. 

They have been deemed offensive by a few up my place!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 3, 2010)

Sound quite nice actually.

I am thinking yellow patent for Ascot. Depending on the weather.

My Pro was selling Icons for Â£115 at the weekend. Very tempted, if I didn't already have 7 pairs of golf shoes.


----------



## Swinger (Mar 3, 2010)

Sound quite nice actually.

I am thinking yellow patent for Ascot. Depending on the weather.

My Pro was selling Icons for Â£115 at the weekend. Very tempted, if I didn't already have 7 pairs of golf shoes.
		
Click to expand...

I like 'em. Never had a pair of shoes create much of a stir before so still adjusting. 
First impressions and all that!!

Â£115 great price. Glad I wasn't there otherwise I'd have two pairs. Nice shoe though. 
They had a sale on at William Hunt which also reeled me in. They were under Â£100.

Do you have some yellow patent shoes or where they a special order as Martin (Homer) is running the day?

No wait, Tour de France yellow jersey style??


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, I am the defending champion, so I should start in yellow.

I bought them off the peg, patent yellow and white pebble wing tips. Class. Got the same in purple and white, and similar in red, white and blue patent.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 4, 2010)

Homer - can I send you a post-dated cheque for 1 May for the full amount?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2010)

As long as its post dated 1st May 2010!!!!!!


----------



## PieMan (Mar 4, 2010)

Ah!!!

Cheers - will pop it in the post in the morning.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2010)

Payments received from Viscount 17 and TXL to date.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2010)

Just a nudge to remind you that I'll take your Â£50 payment in two separate instalments but would appreciate some sort of confirmation so I can firm up numbers with the club in due course


----------



## Imurg (Mar 9, 2010)

Mine will be in the post at the weekend Homer - I'll badger Fragger and CVG too.


----------



## Jahmoo (Mar 9, 2010)

Homer, sorry mate, will not be able to commit to this one yet.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 10, 2010)

I will send a cheque in April.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm a definite, just need to find my cheque book as it doen't see much daylight.


----------



## Redwood (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll send the cheque at the weekend Homer.


----------



## Midnight (Mar 10, 2010)

Count me  in please mate.

Cheers

Midnight...


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2010)

Do we make the cheque out to Martin Bedborough, Hywel Lloyd or DatingDirect.com?


----------



## EaseNgrace (Mar 10, 2010)

I can confirm me and Jasetheace will be coming. I'll pay as soon as I can find my cheque book, I haven't used it for years.


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 10, 2010)

Do we make the cheque out to Martin Bedborough, Hywel Lloyd or DatingDirect.com?


Click to expand...

Quality Smiffy ,is it true there going on Mr & Mrs soon


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2010)

Quality Smiffy ,is it true there going on Mr & Mrs soon 

Click to expand...

You wouldn't let it lie


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2010)

I think he's an unhappy camper at the moment. He had a shocker on Saturday.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 10, 2010)

I think he's an unhappy camper at the moment. He had a shocker on Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

No money on it then so protecting his "handicap"?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2010)

I think he's an unhappy camper at the moment. He had a shocker on Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

No money on it then so protecting his "handicap"?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 11, 2010)

What, only 41 points?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2010)

I think if he made 20 he'd have been doing well


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 11, 2010)

Do we make the cheque out to Martin Bedborough, Hywel Lloyd or DatingDirect.com?


Click to expand...

I do wonder whether we'll be having the first Golf Monthly forum wedding.  

It'd be a quality stag event - golf definitely involved.

Wedding held at Royal Ascot GC.  I've already got the hat.. 

Write up/pictures on Homer's blog.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 11, 2010)

Homer

My cheque is on its way to your humble abode

Fragger


----------



## FourPutt (Mar 12, 2010)

Homer - Is cash by special delivery okay? I can't find my chequebook, I didn't know people still used those!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd prefer a cheque (has HID not got a cheque book) as I work in a hospital so not at my desk very often and HID is out at work so no-one to sign for it. Maybe a kind hearted forummer could pay for you and you square them up


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd prefer a cheque as I work in a hospital          *so not at my desk that often*

Click to expand...

You don't say!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2010)

Strangely enough my job involves a lot of meetings, the chance to roam the hospital and generaly get away from the PC


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Mar 13, 2010)

Homer you better hope none of them come on this or they might think you some kind of............well ill let you work that one out


----------



## Region3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Cheque in the post tonight Homer.

I managed to write the address on the envelope upside-down... I'll try to remember my clubs on the day


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 15, 2010)

My cheque is written out Martin, will be winging it's way to you tomorrow mate....


----------



## centuryg5 (Mar 16, 2010)

Martin,My cheque is on its way to you..


----------



## Redwood (Mar 18, 2010)

Cheque's in the post.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2010)

Payment received so far from

CenturyG5
CVG
Philthefragger
Pieman
Redwood
Region3
Smiffy
TXL 
Viscount 17

Thanks for these. If there are any newbies on here that want to join in please feel to register your interest (and ideally send your cheque). For everyone else that has already put their name down, don't forget you can pay in 2 x Â£25 installments and I'll even take a post dated cheque (providing the date is between 23rd March 2010 and the 31st May 2010!)


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 23, 2010)

Martin sending cheque in the morning.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 23, 2010)

Any player wanting to travel up to ascot via taunton and share the petrol leaving very early tuesday the 8th please pm me i have a seven seater so can take 3 with me and clubs with carry bags,2 with trolleys.


----------



## RichardC (May 5, 2010)

It's a no for me as there are too many people on leave already


----------

